# Some amatuer/Hoping to be semi-professional Photography of mine.



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of my Photography, I'm going to try and sell prints to make some money.


----------



## 1fastg (Oct 4, 2010)

thumbs up!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Very nice, but how did you get the duck to sign a release?


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

my favorite one is the first one...:thumbup:


----------



## Deepak (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice composition on car.jpg


----------



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all! I'd have to either agree on SeeYal that the first is my favorite or the 4th one. But Thanks! Maybe I will put some more up later.


----------

